# CNY- 11 baby dumbo rats- 4 adults



## Kieshu

Well after having a few accidental litters this past summer, I have decided to try and re-home all my females(keeping it all males), plus we have the babies from the litter. I am located in Fulton, NY 13069. All of them are rather friendly and socialized. Some more then others. Most of the pet stores within reasonable distance from my home have either gone out of buisness, use rats as feeder food for their snakes, or are full. I'd rather not have to see them go to snakes and would much rather( will not see them go to snakes no matter what.) be able to adopt them out.

*Dumbo Baby Boys*

Skipper- approx. 10 weeks old, very friendly and well socialized. Gets along well with other rats.










Nosey-approx. 10 weeks old, very friendly and well socialized. Gets along well with other rats. Very curious of people, always meets you at the cage door.










Tick&Tock-approx. 10 weeks old, very friendly and well socialized. Gets along well with other rats. 












*The Dumbo baby Girls*

Lulu 1-6- Approx. 10 weeks old. Well socialized but can be somewhat shy and jumpy.










*
The Adult Boys*

Stewy- approximately 7 months old, not recommended for kids or first time rat owners. Can be nippy and mean when he feels he wants to be. Doesn't get along well with other rats upon first meeting them, can be rough and violent. Easily spooked. Needs to be away from other rats and have a owner with time to spend and lots of patience. 










Isaia- Sweet older boy who just wants to cuddle. Gets along well with other rats.










Rikki- Approx. 7 months old, skittish when startled but sweet when in a quiet environment. Shy to new people.










*The Adult Girls*

Missy- a year and a half old and a complete sweet heart who just wants to be held and carried around the house all day.










Panelo- She is a very sweet girl who was born with one eye, or it was injured shortly after birth we are not completely sure. She can be somewhat jumpy if startled. Aproxmately 7 months










CC- Aproximately a year old very small and sweet, gentle good with kids.










Clemie- (dumbo tan female[[shes camera shy]]) approximately 7 months old. Sweet disposition and good with kids.


----------



## Kieshu

Country:US
State/Region:NY
City/Town:Fulton
Number of rats:16
Gender:Male/Female
Age(s):10 weeks-1 year
Name(s): Stated above
Colours:Tan. brown and white
Neutered:No
Reason for rehoming:I have 21 rats at the moment
Will the group be split:Yes
Transport available:Within Reason
Preferred donation:Free
Would you like them advertised on myspace- Yes please


----------

